

The Los Hacker News Meetup is this Saturday - andrewvc
http://groups.google.com/group/los-angeles-hners-hacker-news/browse_thread/thread/9e696086d2ce014

======
andrewvc
We're scheduled to have presentations on:

1\. Elastic Search 2\. Balsamiq Mockups 3\. ZeroMQ (By me, if time allows)

Presentations will be from 3:00 - 4:15, after that, time to mingle. We'll have
food and drinks available as well.

Big thanks to Border Stylo for hosting! <http://www.borderstylo.com/>

